# Strongman Training(cube method)



## tri-terror (Jul 30, 2013)

Trying to figure out an optimal training system for strongman has had me beating my head against a wall.
There are two things that I think could work well.  

1) train like a power lifter 3 days a week.  No west side or anything that's like every day but maybe a squat, bench, and deadlift day with assistance moves.  Then on Saturday do an event day.

2) I just read the Cube Method for Strongman from Brandon Lilly.  REALLY like this.

I'm open to any and all suggestions.  I'm currently still recovering from my ACL reconstruction, but my wife just took 4th in a very hard competition in a class of 9 girls.  She only got beat out by three women who were all over 200lbs(She is 140 something).  Trying to get her(and me for later) a good system to use and try and get her qualified for nationals.


----------



## feen (Jul 31, 2013)

My buddy is doing the cube method and loves it.he got his first strongman show aug 10


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 31, 2013)

I do a lot of volume training, so I kind of do this but for bodybuilding.

I lift a lot of body parts per day but go very heavy on one or two specific ones twice per week but work everything at least 3-4 times a week but most of the time it's light work. 

I know this has nothing to do with your thread but conceptually I like the idea.


----------

